
RawDevJS – JavaScript raw image developer - bergos
https://www.bergnet.org/2017/03/rawdevjs-release/
======
canadaduane
Can someone explain what this is?

~~~
cooper12
So images from most cameras are stored in the JPEG format, and that is after
all the in-camera processing is done to it. (what the camera sees has to be
corrected for stuff like lens distortion, color as a human would see it, and
has stuff like sharpening applied) Two major problems with this is that JPEG
is a lossy format, and the original image that was captured by the camera had
a lot more information that can be used. (for example raw images are often
able to be used to save blown out highlights or shadows) So professional
cameras offer a "raw" capturing mode which saves that information in its own
format like DNG. (which itself is pretty much TIFF + metadata) These formats
aren't widely supported outside of image editors though and require manual
processing before they look good. RawDevJS [0] seems to be a browser-based
editor for that and the author also released other repositories such as a tool
that renders DNG in the browser and a command-line converter.

[0]: [http://rawdev.bergnet.org/](http://rawdev.bergnet.org/)

~~~
bergos
Thanks cooper12! Very well explained. I would be happy if somebody would join
the development team. I'm very busy with other projects, but if you have a
look at the further ideas I have already collected [1] this tool could be very
useful for many people, not only users of DSLR cameras.

[1]
[https://github.com/rawdevjs/project/issues](https://github.com/rawdevjs/project/issues)

